# Good topics for cse projects?



## pkkumarcool (Dec 5, 2017)

Need advice regarding topics for final year project cse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nishant Kumar (Dec 9, 2017)

Voice based E-mail for the Blind
A Railway Anti-Collision System with Auto-Track Changing and Phis Plate Removal Sensing
Computer Folders ‘Security with a Bluetooth-Enabled Mobile Phone and Rinjdal Security Extension
government jobs


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2017)

Id advise you to focus on what skills you have and like, make a project on that. Dont just google out "good projects to build as CSE" and then write a thesis, and pass the review. Make something that is worthwhile, something you can add to your resume as a fresher, something that will create an identity for you in your college.
Trust me, it goes a long way.


----------

